# من يدلني على أفلام فديو لعمليات بماكينات الـcnc



## أحمد محروس (17 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم،،،
يا اخواني انا اريد مقاطع فديو لعمليات تتم بواسطة الريبوت او ماكينات Cnc ..
فمن يعرف موقع فيه تحميل مجاني لهذه المقاطع ارجو منه ان يدلني ،،،،او حتى مكان علما انني من مصر..
و اشكركم,,
احمد محروس


----------



## الحالم (30 أبريل 2006)

يا ريت يا اخي لما تجد شيء بلغني لاني محتاج لها


----------



## أحمد محروس (30 أبريل 2006)

انا عندي - و اريد المزيد


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (22 أغسطس 2006)

الاخ احمد محروس اليك هدا الرابط وهو مجاني 
http :// www.me.gatech.edu/jonathan.colton/me4210/mfgvideos.html
اخيك جمال من ليبيا


----------



## eng_eslam (28 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا يا اخ جمال ابراهيم 
اخوك اسلام عزازى من مصر


----------



## حسن البنا (28 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا اخى جمال 
اخوك محمد من مصر


----------



## islam2a (9 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا جدا جدا جدا على الموقع الرائع
وبارك الله فيك يا اخى


----------



## أحمد مارفل (13 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرااااااااا ياأخ جمال ونرجو منك المزيد كما نرجو أيضا من الأخ أحمد محروس رفع الفيديو اللى عنده على المنتدى .


----------



## ألم الفرااااق (14 سبتمبر 2006)

انا عندي بس ما اعتقد انه راح يفيدك لانه شغل طلاب وش واضح بس اذا تبه انا جاهز


----------



## الزناتي (23 ديسمبر 2006)

شكراً لله فيك


----------



## emaf (12 يناير 2007)

انا عندى مجموعة جيدة تحتوى على شروح لا اعلم كيف ارفعها على الموقع 
برجاء من مدير الموقع او المشرف يدلنى كيف ارفعها على الموقع


----------



## loolo (12 يناير 2007)

الف شكر


----------



## ahmed_engineer (24 يناير 2007)

انا كان عندى حوالى 100 فيلم ومسحت نصفهم تقريبا ولو عايزهم اتصل على 0402230040
انا فى جامعة المنصورة ومكن تقولى *****ك فى التليفون وارسل ليك افضل عشرة مباشرة على الهواء


----------



## رورو محمود (4 فبراير 2007)

*ابحث في المكتبة التابعة لقسم الهندسة الصناعية*

تجد حاجتك في قسمك لا تتردد بسؤال الهيئة التدريسية التابعه للقسم فهم يؤمّنوا للطالب كل احتياجاتة ولا يبخلون بلمساعدة


----------



## osamaosk (7 أبريل 2010)

فمن يعرف موقع فيه تحميل مجاني لهذه المقاطع ارجو منه ان يدلني ،،،،او حتى مكان علما انني من مصر..
و اشكركم الفارزات المبرمجة cnc


----------

